# Global Warming ???



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I was all excited when it didn't snow in may this year and we made it through Oct. with no snow, (we had 12" in may and 30" in Oct. last year) I was hoping maybe this Global Warming thing was finally working but now its 4 Degrees and the wind is blowing 40mph and the ground is covered in snow.

And I wouldn't mind the snow if it occurred when the temp was is the 80s or even the low temp if the wind wasn't blowing all the time. But now I know why they gave me that big transfer bonus when I came up here it was to make up for the fact that this part of the GLOBE ISNT WARMING


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Where do you live?

Actually it isn't global warming it is Climate change. Yes we are seeing its effects all over the place. I have always lived in the zone 2 area. this mean if you are planting anything you follow a certain chart because plants from say zone 5 the Kansas area would not grow here. The last few years our zone has changed from 2 to a 4. We can grow for a longer period of time and we can grow plants that are not meant for this area. That is climate change. This year the spring peepers started singing the end of Feb. this is very usual they usually don't come out until the end of march. The sugar maples stated running early too sugar bush was done about 3wks earlier than last yr.


----------

